#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-23
<kowalski> is there arbic chanel?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-24
<chory> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA estoy en gnome3 !!!
<sisa_> hola.
<sisa_> hay ayuda por aki...
<sisa_> necesito comando sobre el boot.... el dichoso grub no me va.... despues de intalar en un netbook no encuentra dba de instalacion de ubuntu....
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> hola, tengo una maquina con ubuntu 10.04 que tiene una impresora conectada a otra pc con ubuntu 10.04. Imprime bien con ambas maquinas. pero en la que no tiene la impresora conectada tengo un winXP en virtualbox que tiene que imprimir
<granjero> y no logro ver la impresora compartida en la otra maquina con ubuntu
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-25
<Tomyeze_Anon> ERROR root: [Errno 4] IOError: <urlopen error (10054, 'Connection reset by peer')>
<Tomyeze_Anon> en wubi cuando quiero isnstalar ubuntu 11.04 con windows 7
<bambanx7> hola
<BsdNeo> hola
<BsdNeo> alguno tiene directv net ??
<sisa_> jiii
<sisa_> necesito ayuda con el arranque de U-netbook http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<sisa_> es algo similar a esto que encontre en google con la diferencia que el netbook es i386 digo yo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-26
<locum> buenas
<granjero> hola
<granjero> alguien sabe como soluciono un kernel panic al inicio
<granjero> unable to mount FS unknown block (0,0)
<Petruxec> Hola compas ubunteros
<Petruxec> alguien por alli que pueda dar una mano
<Petruxec> en especial gente ubuntera de Buenos Aires
<Petruxec> echen un ojo a este link
<Petruxec> http://mail.saslibre.info/pipermail/lista/2011-May/003208.html
<Petruxec> hacer esa consultoria o soporte comunitario
<Petruxec> desde EC, como que esta medio complicadito
<Petruxec> espero que algun compa le pueda ayudar
<Petruxec> a la profe que es compatriota de ustedes
<Petruxec> ;)
<unimix> Petruxec: lei los mensajes que intercambiaron pero no hay forma de contactarla (su e-mail address esta enmascarado) asi que sugiero que le digan que se suscriba al foro del Argentina LoCo Team en Ubuntuforums
<Petruxec> bueno, en breve, van a reenviar el mail a Ubuntu-ec
<Petruxec> desde ahi intentare contestarle que les
<Petruxec> contacte a Ubuntu-ar
<unimix> Petruxec: gracias :)
<Petruxec> a ustedes, compas argentinos
<Petruxec> un abrazo desde Ubuntu-ec
<unimix> Igualmente Petruxec desde Ubuntu-ar ! o/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-27
<locum> buenas
<locum> alguien x ahi?
<mariano> test
<malev> hey!
<malev> alguno sabe como se configuran los applets de ubuntu 11.04?
<malev> quiero agregar uno nuevo y no se como
<beuno> malev, applets?
<malev> esos mismos
<beuno> en el status bar de arriba?
<malev> si esos
<malev> no se llaman así?
<beuno> no podes  :)
<malev> indicators?
<malev> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<malev> en serio?
<beuno> sep
<beuno> podes agregar indicators
<beuno> los tenes que instalar desde el software center
<malev> y cómo agrego nuevos?
<beuno> pero no applets como los conocias
<malev> guau! no te lo puedo creer!
<malev> y bueno... ya era. muchas gracias beuno !
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-28
<eDk> buenas
<elkuka> buenas
<elkuka> alguien me podria dar una manito. perdi toda mi info no se bien porque la laptop que me acabo de comprar anda para atras. la cosa es que con photorec recupere muchos archivos; pero desordenados y sin nombre, solo extendionn
<elkuka> cuando uso "search files" me puede guardar los paths en un archivo que nombra quees. puedo usar ese archivo de texto como entrada para copiar esos archivos (cada linea es un path) a un directorio?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-29
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-21
<alfredo> hola hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<mhardest> tengo un problema al querer instalar ubunto
<mhardest> me sale un error de PAE
<mhardest> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mhardest> ???
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-23
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Quiero bajarme ubuntu
<invitado_web> alguien me podria pasar el enlace
<debsan> je
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-24
<Iniciandome> buenas
<Iniciandome> alguien me indica donde buscar una guia para instalar ubuntu
<Iniciandome> tengo xp
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-25
<rubenroa> hola a todos y todas
<rubenroa> bueno, nadie por aca , suerte
<JUANUX> hola alguien podria darme un link para ver material sobre como empezar en ubuntu ?
<JUANUX> estoy perdido en unity!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-20
<userDeb-i5> hola
<invitado_web> Buenas noches, soy Luis, hay alguien en el foro?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-21
<arp-> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-26
<sonor> buenas
<sonor> gente estoy con un problema
<sonor> no puedo vincular facebook con empathy
<sonor> se abre una ventana del firefox
<sonor> y da  ADVERTENCIA DE SEGURIDAD: trata la dirección URL como si fuera tu contraseña y no la compartas con nadie.
<sonor> pero no termina de vincular la cuenta
<sonor> que podra ser
<mike> hello
<mike> h
<mike> hola
<Guest62518> como
<Guest62518> hola
<Guest62518> hay alguienn
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-19
<invitado_web> No puedo actualizar Ubuntu 12.04. El gestor de actualización no conecta con el repositorio
<german_> hola, buenas tardes
<german_> hace 2 días instale ubuntu 12 y no logro hacer funcionar correctamente xampp
<german_> alguien tuvo/tiene el mismo problema
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-20
<aguitel> alguien instalo los programas de la afip ?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-22
<invitado_web> hola
<ratman> hola
<invitado_web> estoy teniendo problemas con la reproduccion
<ratman> que te sucede
<invitado_web> se entrecorta de arratos
<ratman> que reproductor usas
<ratman> el que trae por defecto
<ratman> instalastes los codec
<invitado_web> me pasa con youtube con los mp3 y con los dvds
<ratman> mira si tienes instalado este paquete
<ratman> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<invitado_web> osea con todoo
<ratman> eusas firefox
<invitado_web> si
<ratman> estas en la ultima version
<invitado_web> la q viene en ubuntu 14.04
<ratman> ok lo tienes actualizado supongo
<invitado_web> si
<ratman> yo lo que note es que con la ultima version de firefox me comenso a andar maso los videos
<ratman> probastes con otro navegador
<invitado_web> si y es igual
<ratman> con cual
<invitado_web> el chromium
<ratman> a ok
<ratman> mira si tienes el resticted
<ratman> o ejecuta en consola
<ratman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<invitado_web> q seria eso?
<ratman> los codecs
<ratman> de vdeo
<invitado_web> instalando
<ratman> toy pensando en el flash
<invitado_web> q sea el flash?
<ratman> sip
<ratman> es ue adobe hace un tiempo que no hace alguno para linux por suerte ya mucho usa html5
<invitado_web> acordate q me pasa con dvds y audio
<invitado_web> tmb
<ratman> lo de dvd y audio
<ratman> el anterior
<ratman> deberia solucionarlo
<invitado_web> el q esta instalando
<ratman> el unico navegador quetrae el flash incorporado es chome por lo que se
<ratman> sip ese
<ratman> instala los codec de video y audio
<ratman> privativos
<invitado_web> aaa
<invitado_web> pasame los comandos
<invitado_web> hay un paquete q tengo q bajar para dvds originales no?
<ratman> el restricted
<ratman> deveria instalarlos ya
<ratman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ratman> era ese
<invitado_web> sii
<invitado_web> esta instalando
<ratman> nas sergio
<invitado_web> hola q tal
<invitado_web> tengo un problema
<invitado_web> se puede plantear aquir?
<invitado_web> hay alguien?
<invitado_web> ?????
<Lucas__> Buen dia
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-24
<manuel_> hola recien acabo de instalar xubuntu... y busco sugerencias para una mejor configuracion
#ubuntu-ar 2015-05-21
<Germanaz0_> Hola a otods
#ubuntu-ar 2016-05-25
<locodir-kaiser> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2017-05-24
<julio> Hola
<julio> podria alguien ayudarme con remmina?
#ubuntu-ar 2020-05-18
<sismo> Buenas!
#ubuntu-ar 2020-05-21
<sismo> Buen día!
#ubuntu-ar 2020-05-22
<sismo> Buenas tardes
